

Show HN: Planapple - a simple tool for researching and planning trips - pwrice
http://www.planapple.com/?ssc=hn

======
pwrice
Hi HN! Long time reader, first time poster, looking for feedback on a new
product I'm working on.

The app grew out of a prototype I built to help my wife and I plan trips.
Basically it let us collect ideas from around the web, talk about them, see
them on a map, and take them with us on the road.

On the tech side of things, it's built on Django (originally with Pinax), with
a JS based single-page-app style front end. We rolled our own JS client side
arch, but many of the ideas there are similar in spirit to Backbone (which I
discovered later). Node.js helps the app do real-time updates, and we've got a
Sencha-based HTML5 mobile client that re-uses a lot of the 'model sync-ing'
code from the main app, and runs reasonably well on iOS and Android.

Am happy to talk shop on our experience w/ the above, and would love to know
what people think of the product. Thanks!

